# Best finishing stone



## thisisputt (Feb 27, 2016)

What material would it be for a nice 6000(maybe more) finishing stone? Whether it'd would be a jnat, ceramic, synthetic diamond etc.


----------



## psfred (Feb 27, 2016)

To a large extent, the "best" finishing stone depends on which knive (and steel) you are using and what you use it for. 6000 is too much polish for some kitchen knives, and probably marginal for a yanagiba.

That said, for cheap thrills it's hard to beat a King 6000. Not a fantastic stone, but it works, stays reasonably flat, cuts pretty well, and is dead cheap, which is why it was my first "finish" stone 20 years ago. An Arashiyama 6k will probably give you a better finish and it's also not too expensive, I have one but have not used it enough yet to compare it to the King, it needs an initial flattening I've not gotten around to yet.

A Kitayama will do a very nice job too (but it's not a 6000), but that's overkill for double bevel kitchen knives as a rule.

Peter


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2016)

Have the Gesshin 4K & 8K. Like them both 4K gets the most use. I imagine would like the 6K soaker as well. Use the Gesshin 6K S&G for single bevels at the school it is a harder stone very dish resistant, but works well with traditional Japanese single bevels. When I sharpen my own SB I use the Gesshin 8K soaker.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 28, 2016)

I like my Takashima from Maxim...no idea where it finishes but the edges make me happy.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 28, 2016)

I think you have to define some parameters to be able to determine a 'best'. Does it have to be splash & go or not? Does it need a permasoak option or not? Does it have to be fast? Does it have to leave the nicest looking polish? Do you want a kasumi finish? Does it have to be fast? Does it have to be dish resistant? Is price a factor? 
There are a lot of different variables and I don't think there's any stone can excell in all of them.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 28, 2016)

Assuming you are using the stone on a gyuto and that you are talking about a stone that works for most steels, including stainless, i would second the Takenoko that Peter talked about for a synth, and a good ohira range suita for a jnat. Another option are Jon's diamond stones. Very fast and they help a lot on to set a bevel on those harder, difficult to sharpen steels.


----------



## richard (Feb 28, 2016)

+1 for the Arashiyama/Takenoko


----------



## KimBronnum (Feb 28, 2016)

I love Jnats. I use different stones with different knives (steel); but two stones that works with any steel are my Hakka and my Okudo.
Depending how polished you prefer the edge/wich knife you are sharpening I would use my hakka for a not so polished edge and my Okudo suita for a polished edge with a toothy bite. In the finisher department there are ofte also the issue with prize. 
If I was building a new stone collection with what I know now, I would go for Aiiwatani koppa, Hakka koppa and Takashima for finishers - If the issue is to buy the best working stones for the money. 
The suitas and fine Atagoyama i have gets much less use than the Hakka, Aiiwatanis and a Nakayama koppa. They are more demanding to use. 
I´m unsure if you are asking advice for the ultimate finisher stone or "just" having a conversation about finisher stones. 
- Kim


----------



## clsm1955 (Mar 1, 2016)

For what it's worth I really like my Gesshin 6000s (soaker). It works fast, feels soft, and leaves a very uniform finish. Follow it up with a few strops on loaded leather and you've got a hair splitting edge. At $80 I think it's reasonably priced.
All of the previous comments seem on the money as well.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 1, 2016)

Regarding the Arashiyama; I have it as well and can certainly confirm that it is a nice stone for a nice price. But best? I don't know; can't compare much. 
I do prefer it to the Naniwa professional / chosera because it is a true splash & go stone, but that's more of a personal preference. Both are pretty nice as long as you treat the Naniwa professional / chosera as a 5-minute soak stone.

But it's pretty hard to advice on a best when you haven't tried all the competing stones like Suehiro/Gesshin, Sigma, JNS, King, Shapton, and all the other brands. There's plenty of good choice these days and I think the important choice is which of the choices suits you best.


----------



## daveb (Mar 1, 2016)

From some of your other posts I'm guessing you're somewhat new to this game. The smart choice is to grab your wallet and run while you can.

Barring that I'll suggest you come into stones cheaply and slowly. Your source for knives is good place to start looking for stones. From Thailand I'm not sure where that would be. 

I wood recommend JNS Synthetic Aoto and 6K splash and go to anyone looking to start with finishing. The Aoto is enough for most Gyuto and Petty work. The 6K will finish slivers and single levels. And Maksim will ship internationally. Other vendors here will also ship, though international from the US can get pricey fast..


----------

